# Suggest In-ear headphones



## noob (Jul 24, 2011)

My current Creative Ep630 went Manmohan Singh yesterday. 

I need to buy new In-ear headphone for my Samsung Galaxy S.

Max budget is 2000/- , want excellent audio quality.Noise cancellation. etc. No compromise here.

I listen to all types of music. I want decent bass so that i can feel it , not tooooooooooo heavy bass.

Will be good if it comes with mic ( tho not a mandatory requirement)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krow (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the only IEM I have used and I love it. Brainwavz M1. Rs 1950 last time I checked (which was long ago).


----------



## dreatica (Jul 25, 2011)

If you can increase to 2300-2400rs, I would suggest to buy Brainwavz M2.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

M1 for 2k 
M2 for 2.5K .

I just started using M2 and they are one of the best in this price range


----------



## noob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks all,

 how is sound quality compared to my current headphones ?

How much is the music quality difference between M1 and M2 ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

M2 are a little more bassy then M1. Since I have not tried M1 may be someone else can give you a better detailed explanation.


----------



## noob (Jul 25, 2011)

From where can i buy M1 online ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude , You are from Mumbai and you can get them locally . 

PS : Can I post name of sellers and other forum ?


----------



## noob (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I am from Mumbai. Will prefer to order online, so any reliable online store will do.

PS: Following you on twitter 

My Handle : *twitter.com/#!/epic_n00b


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude, You have a Awesome dealer in the name of PristineNote . I bought M2 from him last friday . For more queries PM .

PS : In office , Will follow you back Tonight


----------



## dreatica (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Dude, You have a Awesome dealer in the name of PristineNote . I bought M2 from him last friday . For more queries PM .
> 
> PS : In office , Will follow you back Tonight



You can buy from Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India great seller and great choice if you are going for M2.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

dreatica said:


> You can buy from Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India great seller and great choice if you are going for M2.



They sell M1 , M2 and M3 among other products . My previous post meant that I bought from them already . For me he enabled the EMI option on ebay . Classy seller !


----------



## noob (Jul 25, 2011)

Great website. I might order M2 now 

Will check YouTube videos of M1 and M2 and will order either of them. 

@ALL and @xtremevicky

Please confirm that only difference between M1 and M2 is of bass and rest is same in terms of sound quality ?


----------



## noob (Jul 26, 2011)

*Update : Ordered M1 @ 1950 inclusive of tax + shipping.*
actually , it was free shipping as per website


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats Mate . You wont regret it


----------



## dreatica (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats and do post your review and experience if you get time.


----------



## noob (Jul 29, 2011)

All i can say is , SOund is good. BASS is perfect to my ears (i dont like way too much of bass) , sound isolation is gr8. while travelling in mumbai trains , i was able to enjoy music with out any outside noise.

actually any review of headphones are not a good source to trust. trust what you listen. because the sound which my ears love wont be that good to your ears.


----------

